# Hi, launching something new for Drivers/Delivery people...appreciate feedback!



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys,

DailyPay here. We're launching a new program and wanted to get some feedback from you guys&#8230;.

As folks on this forum know, DailyPay currently offers payments for Drivers who work on Uber and/or DoorDash. Last week, DailyPay launched DailyPay for Restaurants nationwide. This means restaurants can now get paid next day for food they sell on delivery apps like Grubhub, Seamless, etc. (They typically have to wait 1-3 weeks to get paid).

We thought it would be neat to have DRIVERS refer restaurants to DailyPay and earn *$100 per restaurant*. In connection with DailyPay's Driver Referral Program ($20 per Driver), many of you have asked us about other opportunities to make more money. So we're opening up this opportunity to the Driver community, starting here on UPNet.

Here's our thinking:


There is no one better to sign up a restaurant than a Driver who knows DailyPay and knows that it's reliable, safe, and well-respected. If you're on this forum, you know we're legit.

We've often heard/read some Drivers complain about too many drivers being on the road (a result of driver referral programs) which reduces the opportunity for surge. Drivers can refer restaurants and make referral money without feeling like it will eventually hurt them.

Many of the drivers (in particular those who work delivery) are actually physically IN the restaurants we want them to sign up when doing deliveries for DoorDash, UberEats, etc. Better yet, we're sure you eat and so the next time you're in the restaurant, you can just refer them right then on the spot.

There are over 200,000 restaurants that currently sell through at least one delivery app. And we're betting the Driver community eats in or orders from most of them. You can check out this video is you want to know the pitch for restaurants:






So that's the big reveal. Oh and if you're interested in becoming a DailyPay Client so you can start earning $100 per restaurant, just sign up here: https://www.trydailypay.com/drivers?ref=UPNET

Thanks,
DailyPay Community


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

I do know an couple of restaurant owners. But without knowing the fee and pricing for restaurants, it is hard for me to promote it.
When prices and fees are not shown , it usually is an sign of an bad deal


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

albertphx said:


> I do know an couple of restaurant owners. But without knowing the fee and pricing for restaurants, it is hard for me to promote it.
> When prices and fees are not shown , it usually is an sign of an bad deal


Hi thanks!! The pricing is based on how much the restaurant sells and when they normally get paid. Since there are so many different restaurant platforms who all pay on different days (GrubHub, Seamless, Caviar, DoorDash, UberEats, etc etc), we customize based on the restaurant's actual needs. It's safe to say it's a few dollars a day for the restaurant. Just like with our Uber and DoorDash product, the pricing is simple and straightforward once we actually determine which platforms they sell on.

We think the best way to promote this service for restaurants is: "Thousands upon thousands of Rideshare drivers use DailyPay across Uber and DoorDash and so they're legit and have a great reputation. I can refer you to them and they can walk you through the details for your restaurant."

If you have any additional questions, just DM us here. Thanks!!


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Don't mind our cheesy video! Content is gold for locking in your referral code with restaurants!


----------

